# I need a new memo method



## rowehessler (May 11, 2010)

I'm trying to get back into 3x3x3 BLD again. i want to get even faster then how i was when i stopped, ive learned new algs and stuff, fixed buffers, learned parity stuff, etc. But the big problem is the memo (obviously). I can't do visual anymore, it has its limits. I've been trying letter pairs, but I'm not sure if its the best thing for speed. Any suggestions as to what i should start doing? 
-Rowe


----------



## amostay2004 (May 11, 2010)

Are you referring to corner memo or edges?

I'm probably not fast enough to give advice but I'd recommend groups of 4 or 6 letters for edges.

For corners I find using syllabus (a letter for each corner piece and a vowel to determine which side it is facing) is kinda effective (~4-8s memo)


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 11, 2010)

The Journey method is what I use. I find the association between pieces and a memorable location very easy to do. I can memorize edges after going through them only once. But I need more practice to get faster at traveling through my path.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 11, 2010)

If you do decide to do letters this site http://www.easysurf.cc/memtest.htm is very good for practicing.


----------



## riffz (May 11, 2010)

I'm obviously not nearly as good as you but I hope you've read Chris Hardwick's page on letter pairs (letter pairs could mean a lot of different things so excuse me for sounding redundant):

http://speedcubing.com/chris/memo-words.html

For me I don't see how this could ever be slow. Edge memo is by far the fastest part of my blindfold solves using this idea. I haven't timed it but I do know for sure.  I compiled my own list of words, using some of Chris's but changing a lot of them to ones I preferred. If you want, I can send/upload the list for you if you choose to try this.

I should think that if you've been using visual for the whole cube then using a more 'concrete' method for either edges or corners would leave you with few enough pieces to still use visual for the rest.

Are you coming to TOS? I'll have to say hi if you do. (Unless you prefer hugs like Mike?)


----------



## riffz (May 11, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> For corners I find using syllabus (a letter for each corner piece and a vowel to determine which side it is facing) is kinda effective (~4-8s memo)



That's very cool! I was trying to use slightly visual for corners before by using visual for order and "do", "re", or "mi" for orientation, but this is a much better idea. I'm still switching to rooms for corners though as I think it has the most potential for me.


----------



## MiloD (May 11, 2010)

I think some sort of letter pair system with chunks of visual memo mixed in or at the end is the best of all worlds. 

I'm using a more phonetic based letter pair system right now. For each sticker I have strategically chosen a 1 syllable sound that consists of two letters. Right now about half of the combinations of any two syllables form real words. (eg: lo-go, go-ng, bo-ot). The rest require some association (eg: ot-og -> hotdog) but I am working on some ideas to cut down on these nastier cases like having multiple syllables associated with each piece(eg: DB can be ug or ng, which ever makes a nicer word.)

This is after I canned an idea for a grammatic system where every sticker would have a person, place, verb, adverb, adjective, conjunction, preposition, pronoun etc.. associated with it. Then I would memo in an order that fit a strict sentence structure like:

[adjective person adverb verb preposition adjective place conjunction etc...]

example sentence could be:
Sweaty James always goes under the supermarket but ...

got too complicated, required too many lists...it's just 3x3 edges...


----------



## amostay2004 (May 11, 2010)

I agree that injecting visual into letters memo for edges can be helpful, especially when you have to swap 2 edges or a 3 cycle of edges. They're like, the annoying new cycles you have to break in to after already memorising 10-12 letters so you can just remember them visually.


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 11, 2010)

Honestly i think the transparent blindfold method works the best.


----------

